# Placebo effect



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Apparently,if you do a medical research without a double-blind placebo trial it is "much less" pertinent.IF I EVER DO A CLINICAL TRIAL,I'M GONNA KNOW IF I HAD THE PLACEBO OR THE MED.I MEAN IN MY CASE,SINCE I'M NOT STUPID,I'M NOT GONNA SAY IT WORKS IF I HAVE THE PLACEBO.I can't beleive that people are SO naive TO SAY THAT THE PLACEBO WORKS.


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

In these tests you canÂ´t know if you are taking med ou placebo. I read that IBS is the sickness that the placebo efect is stronger than other sickness.i donÂ´t understand it, because i tried a lot of medications and most of them didnÂ´t work. If i had placebo efect, all of them would work.AndrÃ©


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You don't know the drug will work,You don't know the placebo won't help.(well the whole clinical trial process, not the pill with the sugar in it).You won't know why your symptoms are less, the same, or more.IBS is not the only condition that has a pretty high placebo "cure" rate. You see it in quite a few different conditions.People who report a change in sympotoms ARE NOT LYING or naive. The symptoms changed. I mean you can tell I had 6 bms a day or 1 BM a week from 1 BM a day. You don't just imagine you went once a day with normal consistancy and report that because you want it to be true.Psychosocial factors play a role in all disease. That is where the whole "Bedside manner" and medicine is more an art than a science comes in. It is why some people make great healers even if the stuff they are selling people can't make one darn bit of difference.Even within placebos sometimes one works better than another. The color of the pill, how many times a day you take it, etc. can all change how you feel about the treatment which can show up in the body. Most of the time it is how the person giving you the treatment connects and deals with you. Different doctors in the same clinical trial can have very different placebo cure rates.K.


----------

